# Paludis opinioni

## oscarandrea

Ragazzi cosa ne pensate di paludis? quali vantaggi offre rispetto a portage?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ne so molto di paludis perche' non ho mai avuto necessita' di cambiare portage, so che una volta non parsava i file package.* (o alcuni almeno).

Una vecchia discussione la trovi qua

----------

## oscarandrea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non ne so molto di paludis perche' non ho mai avuto necessita' di cambiare portage, so che una volta non parsava i file package.* (o alcuni almeno).
> 
> Una vecchia discussione la trovi qua

 

io ho provato exherbo, mi è sembrato troppo complesso paludis, abbandonato il giorno dopo, certo questa è stata mancanza mia, però in molti lo elogiano e volevo avere pareri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ciro64

Ho sentito dire da fonte "autorevole" che scrive anche in Gentoo Italia su fb, che ha provato exherbo, che gli semra "in generale" una distribuzione attualmente adatta a chi ha capacità di "sviluppatore".

Io ho provato ... però ho abdicato rapidamente ... anche perchè ho (mea culpa) difficoltà con US Language riguardo le guide. Però solo per curiosità, amplierei la discussione aggiungendo il confronto anche con Portage di Gentoo vs Portage di Funtoo (con l'uso dei kits) e Paludis. (emerde lo escluderei .... lo stesso drobbins lo chiama "e-shit"  :Very Happy: ).

Ho provato anche "Lunar Linux" che è source based, però ha pacchetti piuttosto obsoleti. Anche SourceMage non la ho ben compresa. Per il momento io sono per il "portage" classico anche se contemporaneamente sono interessato alla nuova concezione di Daniel riguardo a Portage stesso con l'uso dei "kits" ....  :Smile: 

Solo una scelta non mi ho gratificato in Gentoo che è una quasi "banalità": preferivo avere solo i 4 files di config in /etc/portage, ovvero /etc/portage/package.mask , unmask , use e .accept_keywords non in subdirectories; ma così come erano (e come sono in Funtoo tutt'ora) in modo da avere una (imho) lettura più "d'insieme" rispetto alla attuale.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Solo una scelta non mi ho gratificato in Gentoo che è una quasi "banalità": preferivo avere solo i 4 files di config in /etc/portage, ovvero /etc/portage/package.mask , unmask , use e .accept_keywords non in subdirectories; ma così come erano (e come sono in Funtoo tutt'ora) in modo da avere una (imho) lettura più "d'insieme" rispetto alla attuale.

 

In che senso subdirectories? package.* possono essere anche singoli file in gentoo

----------

## ciro64

Intendevo come impostazione di default. da un po' a questa parte.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Intendevo come impostazione di default. da un po' a questa parte.

 

Teoricamente quando use portage per smascherare mette in un file unico di default

----------

## ciro64

Ho iniziato exherbo ... ma ottengo un casino di errrori ...

Mi sembra "meno intelligibile" rispetto a Portage, che quando cominciai ad usarlo in modo piuttosto empirico comunque mi portava con l'uso delle man pages a leggere e risolvere qualcosa in più di conseguenza.

Purtroppo le guide su Paludis son troppo "scarse" e "scarne" ....

Per ora (non so in futuro visto che non mi voglio arrendere) continuo a prediligere il Portage ^^

----------

